# Bester Song aller Zeiten??!



## djgoog (16 Sep. 2008)

Was ist euer BESTER SONG ALLER ZEITEN!?


----------



## General (16 Sep. 2008)

Das ist sehr schwer zu sagen bei mir gibt es soviele,da kann ich mich nicht für einen entscheiden.
Aber um vielleicht mal einen zunennen:*HELLS BELLS von AC/DC*


----------



## saviola (16 Sep. 2008)

kann mich blubber nur anschliessen,es gibt viele.
Fall das einer kennt, AIR SUPPLY -All Out Of Love.


----------



## floyd (17 Sep. 2008)

Tja , da gibt es viele einer von diesen: Led Zeppelin ----Stairway to Heaven


----------



## bathlet (17 Sep. 2008)

das is ne schwirige entsc


----------



## bathlet (17 Sep. 2008)

das is ne schwirige entscheiung!
aber ich sag mal :
Eagles--Hole in the World


----------



## Buterfly (18 Sep. 2008)

Eminem - Puke

Nee, ka. Gibt ne Menge super Lieder. Wechselt bei mir so jede Woche


----------



## maierchen (18 Sep. 2008)

Ich könnte da jetzt mal Tagelang was zu schreiben,
aber machen wir es Kurz!


Uriah Heep------>The Park!von der Platte Salisbury


----------



## FesselndEr (18 Sep. 2008)

Für mich steht die Antwort fest. Sie lautet:

John Miles - Music (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnO3LwkANXw)

Denn die Aussage dieses Liedes ist mein Leben. Ich widme es seit 1989 schon der Musik, habe damals mit Trompete spielen angefangen. In einem kleinen Verein in unserem Dorf, dem ich bis heute treu geblieben bin. 2 Jahre später habe ich dann auf Tenorhorn gewechselt. 1996 bin ich meinem zweiten Musikverein beigetreten. Auch diesem bin ich bis heute treu. Irgendwann Ende der 90er habe ich mich entschieden, Posaune zu lernen. Und Anfang 2000 kam mein dritter Musikverein. Ich habe jeden Dienstag, Mittwoch und Freitag Orchesterprobe, vor Konzerten ist auch der Donnerstag belegt. Die Wochenenden sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ohnehin schon musikalisch ausgefüllt. Von meinen 30 Jahren auf Erden habe ich also 19 komplett meiner Musik gewidmet. Wenn dieses Lied nicht mein "bester Song aller Zeiten" ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht......


----------



## 123sepp (12 Okt. 2010)

The Beatles - A Day in the Life


----------



## Summertime (13 Okt. 2010)

Heintje: Mama


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2010)

ABBA - Thank you for the music


----------



## Floydjan (24 Okt. 2010)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Flaming Sword (31 Okt. 2010)

General schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schwer zu sagen bei mir gibt es soviele,da kann ich mich nicht für einen entscheiden.
> Aber um vielleicht mal einen zunennen:*HELLS BELLS von AC/DC*



Das ist bei mir nicht schwer zu sagen, für mich ist er es.


----------



## MarkyMark (2 Nov. 2010)

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dixi1975 (4 Nov. 2010)

Nina vom Wendler, oder Unknown Stuntman von Lee Major


----------



## Rumpelmucke (4 Nov. 2010)

PeterLicht - Lied gegen die Schwerkraft.


----------



## Franky70 (7 Nov. 2010)

The Smiths - How soon is now?


----------



## maddin-s (7 Nov. 2010)

Ufff, schwierig !!

Aber dieser hier ...

YouTube - Yes - And You And I - live

... gehört mit Sicherheit dazu.

maddin


----------



## Veflux (28 Nov. 2010)

schwer, schwer, schwer...ganz vorne sind aber mal

Led Zepplin - Stairway to Heaven
Simon and Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair


----------



## AMUN (30 Nov. 2010)

Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown


----------



## fox12 (18 Dez. 2010)

AMUN schrieb:


> Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown



Zappa ist eine gute Idee, aber lieber The little house I used to live in


----------



## Pummelfee1994 (14 Nov. 2011)

Für mich ist es I have a dream von Abba


----------



## sidney vicious (14 Nov. 2011)

Anarchie in the UK- Sex Pistols


----------



## Mickey Rourke (14 Nov. 2011)

Für mich definitv und für alle Zeiten "*Hurt*" vom großen _Johnny Cash_!


----------



## jumper03 (14 Nov. 2011)

Iron-Woodkid


----------



## Finderlohn (15 Nov. 2011)

Black Sabbath-Paranoid


----------



## congo64 (16 Nov. 2011)

Bohemian Rhapsody von QUEEN


----------



## Stefan102 (16 Nov. 2011)

Ganz klar:

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## zepster (15 Okt. 2012)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## tamoo24 (16 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schwer zu sagen!! Und *ein* Song allein geht gar nicht. Hier eine kleine Auswahl
möglicher Kandidaten:

Eagles - Hotel California
Duane Eddy - Blueberry Hill
Meat Loaf - Two out of three ain´t bad
Metallica - Turn the page
REAMONN - Moments like this
Bad Religion - You´ve got a chance
Art Garfunkel - My little town
The Bates - Nights in white satin
Deep Purple - April

Und viele andere mehr!!


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

gibts viele schlecht zu sagen


----------



## lukeskywalker (20 Feb. 2013)

Für mich ist es Mother von Danzig


----------



## ditsch (23 Feb. 2013)

Mickey Rourke schrieb:


> Für mich definitv und für alle Zeiten "*Hurt*" vom großen _Johnny Cash_!




kann ich nur zustimmen !


----------



## Kiv94 (1 März 2013)

nur ein Song ist echt schwer 

Whitney Houston - I will always love you


----------



## Zany (22 Apr. 2013)

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## AnotherName (29 Juni 2013)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

da gibt es viel, aber "goodbye sober day" oder "this is the end", "in a gadda da vida"


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Nena - Der Bus is schon weg


----------



## RipperJoe (10 Aug. 2013)

Für mich gibt es da 2. Einmal AC/DC - Hells Bells und Metallica - One :thumbup:


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Living on a Prayer von Bon Jovi einfach der Wahnsinn


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Nothing else matters - Metallica


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Imagine von John Lennon

John Lennon - Imagine HD - YouTube


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

beastie boys - no sleep til brooklyn


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Das sind so viele.
Helene


----------



## jim1983 (26 Juli 2014)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven :thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

"Never felt less like dancing" Katie melua


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Aug. 2014)

Da gibt es echt zu viele. Kommt immer auf die Stimmung an.

Aber die beiden Songs die ich in den letzten Jahren am meisten gehört habe sind Airplanes von B.O.B. und Umbrella von Rihanna.


----------



## Sabin (3 Aug. 2014)

Da würden mir auf die schnelle einige einfallen.
Bon Jovi - It's my Life, 
Next - Wifey,
Luniz - I got 5 on it,
AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long

Genre unabhängig wie man sieht/hört


----------



## Maeddis (7 Sep. 2014)

"Kann es wirklich Liebe sein"


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Sep. 2014)

*Humba Humba Humba Täterä*


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Numb/Encore von Linkin Park feat. Jay Z


----------



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

May it be von Enya kann ich jeden Tag hören.

Mag auch unheimlich gerne die Filme:WOW::WOW:


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

pearl jam - release


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

oh, mojo pin von jeff buckley auch


----------



## fab11 (8 Okt. 2014)

Dr Dre Feat Snoop Dogg - Still Dre - YouTube


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit


----------



## Lulu (4 Jan. 2015)

Bon Jovi - It´s my Life


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Thunder Road - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Beatles - let it be


----------



## heavenlyday (14 Mai 2015)

Bruce Springsteen - Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Iron Maiden - Fear in the dark


----------



## RipperJoe (30 Juni 2015)

Metallica - One


----------



## redfive (6 Juli 2015)

The Magnificent Seven - The Clash 

+ 

Redemption Song - Bob Marley


----------



## maklps (19 Juli 2015)

Summer of 69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

Michael Jackson - Thriller

Aktuell bin ich aber sehr deutschrap fixiert  buhsido und Shindy


----------



## mafli (19 Aug. 2015)

Eminem - Rap God


----------



## desisfad (24 Sep. 2015)

Das Baywatch Lied :-D


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Kanye West - Power :thumbup:


----------



## HighHopes (10 Nov. 2018)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody :supi:


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Nov. 2018)

Heino, schwarzbraun ist die Haselnuss


----------



## axdx (11 Jan. 2019)

DeBarge "Rhythm of the Night"


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Black Sabbath:War Pigs.


----------



## Dilbert (18 Sep. 2019)

Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida
The Doors - The End
Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower
Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound Of Silence
Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin
Uriah Heep - Lady In Black
Deep Purple - Child In Time


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall

Beatles - Let it Be

Jackson 5 - Want You Back

Don McLean - American Pie


----------



## TjCro87 (25 Sep. 2019)

Bob Marley - So much Trouble in the World


----------



## RickSanchez (25 Sep. 2019)

The Traveling Wilburys - End Of The Line

Led Zeppelin - The Immigrant Song

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger

George Harrison - My Sweet Lord

Alannah Myles - Black Velvet

Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Sep. 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dj+ötzi+pizza+hut


----------



## superfan2000 (2 Mai 2020)

"Und dabei liebe ich euch beide" mit der unvergesslichen Andrea Jürgens. ❤❤❤


----------



## zrrtter443 (27 Sep. 2020)

Ziemlich schwer da nur ein zu benennen: Ich machs mal wie RickSanchez...

ACDC - Whole Lotta Rosie

The Hellacopters-Toys and flavors 

Kiss-Detroit Rock City

Iron Maiden -The Number Of The Beast

Metallica - Battery

Nitzer Ebb - join in the chant

ich weiss viel zu viel und tausend andere noch dazu


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

ganz klar, Nocte Obducta - und Pan spielt die Flöte


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8XJ_uTXcNM Schwer unterschätzt.


----------



## EmilS (27 Juni 2022)

The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter ('Havana Moon' Live)​(mit Sasha Allen)​


----------



## Dreamcatcher (27 Juni 2022)

Nena Liebe ist


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

AC/DC Let there be Rock 🤘🤘🤘


----------



## PeteWitt (29 Juni 2022)

Für mich gibt's nur einen: Bohemian Rhapsody von Queen!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juni 2022)

PeteWitt schrieb:


> Für mich gibt's nur einen: Bohemian Rhapsody von Queen!


 https://www.xup.in/dl,19747583/Elmar_Gunsch_liest_We_are_the_champions.mp4/


----------



## raised fist (3 Juli 2022)

PeteWitt schrieb:


> Für mich gibt's nur einen: Bohemian Rhapsody von Queen!


definitiv nicht. allerdings gibt es auch nicht "den" besten song aller zeiten. genres und geschmäcker sind durchaus verschieden


----------



## Neechen (3 Juli 2022)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Juli 2022)

Am häufigsten gehört: www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezI1uya213I Jimi Hendrix - National Anthem U.S.A (Woodstock 1969)


----------



## EmmaW (6 Juli 2022)

🎼 Alle meine Entchen. Hat jeder mal gesungen.


----------



## Tibon (6 Juli 2022)

Na der hier natürlich.

*Tenacious D - Tribute*


----------



## EmilS (6 Juli 2022)

Wir lagen vor Madagaskar ⛵​


----------



## Caine607 (6 Juli 2022)

Kann auch nicht nur einen nennen.
The Who - Baba o´Riley
Men without Hats - Safety Dance (Ist mein guter Laune Song)
Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Juli 2022)

Caine607 schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht nur einen nennen.
> The Who - Baba o´Riley
> Men without Hats - Safety Dance (Ist mein guter Laune Song)
> Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues


Guter Musikgeschmack. "Men without Hats" sind damals im Fernsehen aufgetreten und meine Mutter meinte: "Der hat sich ja die Augenbrauen rasiert!" und ich bin ganz rot geworden vor Freude, Scham oder was auch immer


----------



## Kewababsta (7 Juli 2022)

Als alter CPC-Chatter muß ich natürlich den hier bringen www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUBYglJibTQ ihr Kulturbanausen.


----------



## Big*Ben (7 Juli 2022)

Seit fast 45 Jahren John Miles mit Music, da kriege ich auch heute noch jedesmal Gänsehaut.


----------



## hugolf (12 Juli 2022)

Dieser gehört auf jeden Fall zu den Top-Anwärtern

King Crimson - Starless


----------



## didi33 (18 Juli 2022)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live in Knebworth)
Iron Butterfly - In a gadda da vida(Lange Version)
Deacon Blue - Real gone Kid
und mein "Immer und ewig" bester deutscher Song Spliff - _Déjà vu_


----------



## usopen (19 Juli 2022)

Teenager der 80er: Mike Oldfield "Pictures in the dark"


----------



## shorty70 (11 Aug. 2022)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBca3xf-j3o Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## maboo (30 Aug. 2022)

the verve - bittersweet symphony


----------



## Spedy (5 Sep. 2022)

Guns n Roses - Sweet child o mine
uvm


----------



## der4te (31 Okt. 2022)

Subjektiv: Depeche Mode - Nothing 

Objektiv wohl "Hey Jude" und "Eleanor Rigby" von den Beatles.


----------

